# Google Now not sending text via Google Voice



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm on Vanir Bean v7. Phone is LTE.

When I use Google Voice Search via Google Now (or just the Voice Search icon), it will recognize my words without any problems.

I asked it to send a text to someone, and it gave me the option to choose stock text or Google Voice. I chose Google Voice. Everything seemed to work fine.

Then I realized that no one was texting me back. I sent a test text message to my wife, and she did not get the text. The phone is acting like it is sending a text, but it never got sent.

I can text no problem using the "regular" methods of texting, both from stock messaging and Google Voice.

Any thoughts? Anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It works fine for me on the regular messaging app. I'm guessing that Google Now is not setup to work with Google Voice completely.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

What about sending text via stock messaging app using Google Now?


----------



## aklee987 (Oct 3, 2011)

It works fine with the stock messaging app.

Anyone else have this problem?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

aklee987 said:


> I'm on Vanir Bean v7. Phone is LTE.
> 
> When I use Google Voice Search via Google Now (or just the Voice Search icon), it will recognize my words without any problems.
> 
> ...


 same here on another Rom with voice, not just you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddydopfel (Jul 9, 2012)

Same problem here on VZW galaxy nexus, Vicious ROM V5

Is there any way to find out if google is aware of this bug yet?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

freddydopfel said:


> Same problem here on VZW galaxy nexus, Vicious ROM V5
> 
> Is there any way to find out if google is aware of this bug yet?


I don't think it's a bug. Google just hasn't implemented gvoice into Google now.

Google doesn't seem to care much about gvoice. They take forever on updates with known bug fixes. I'm actually surprised they decided to update the app & integrate it into the dialer recently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## in_dmand (Mar 25, 2012)

having the same issue on a diff jb rom... i don't think they have incorporated gv into google now either yet. does anyone have a link where we can post the suggestion to google?


----------



## Kidcuda (Oct 19, 2011)

I think this has been the issue since the beginning. Voice actions have always used Gmail for notes, and stock messaging, I've been using Google Voice since I had my OG Droid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimas (Nov 30, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find a workaround for GV to work with the new voice actions?

There is a bug report submitted to Google (https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34175), but they've been unresponsive...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

My assumptions are, that this is not a bug, but rather a lack of functionality. Google needs to update Google Now &/or Google Voice, so that they can work together. Until then, I doubt anyone else will be fixing this.

Edit: Google Voice hasn't been updated since March 22, 2012, which is 3 months before Jelly Bean/Google Now was released.


----------



## jimas (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah looks like it's not top priority for them...though for someone who uses strictly use Google Voice, the voice action shortcut is pretty key. I'm debating whether to downgrade to ICS for this....


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jimas said:


> Yeah looks like it's not top priority for them...though for someone who uses strictly use Google Voice, the voice action shortcut is pretty key. I'm debating whether to downgrade to ICS for this....


GV really never has been a priority. I think I've seen the app updated 3 times since early 2010.


----------



## sirkirby (Jul 25, 2011)

Same exact problem...really frustrating since this always worked well in ICS and gingerbread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sirkirby said:


> Same exact problem...really frustrating since this always worked well in ICS and gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Google Now wasn't available in ICS or GB...


----------



## jimas (Nov 30, 2011)

It's just kind of sad since Google Voice is such a powerful app, and yet seems to take a back seat in Google's mobile strategy.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jimas said:


> It's just kind of sad since Google Voice is such a powerful app, and yet seems to take a back seat in Google's mobile strategy.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


I agree.

I suspect that they don't put much into it because it really only costs them money for that service & they make no money on it. There really is no revenue stream for it. No ads. No way to sell our information for GVoice really (that I can think of, at least).


----------



## jimas (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah makes sense.

I think at first, Google Voice was a way for them to get peoples voice data to improve their algorithm, but now they get it with voice search and voice actions and other things, so they aren't dependent on Google voice as much. It's super convenient though for the user, so I hope they still do invest into Google voice. It really does make me feel even more device independent as I can keep the same number even if I change phones, our even if I lost my phone.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

FYI - This problem has been fixed.

I'm not sure how long ago, but I just updated Google Now & I can send a text via Google Voice.


----------

